# [Usertest] Sharkoon Temptation



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

So, nun ist es soweit.
Der Test kommt leider verspätet, da sich der Verkäufer krank gemeldet hatte und die Lieferung um die Krankheitstage verzögert hat.
Aber nichts destotrotz.

*1.Verpackung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieferumfang:
*Anleitung
*Schrauben
*Gehäuse

Eigenschaften:
• Micro-ATX-Gehäuse aus hochwertigem Aluminium
• 2x 5,25"-Einbauschächte, 1x 3,5"-Einbauschacht (extern),
   4x 3,5"-Einbauschächte (intern)
• Front-I/O mit 2x USB2.0-, 1x eSATA-, 1x Kopfhörer- und
   1x Mikrofonanschluss
• Frontblende aus massivem Aluminium mit Power- und Reset-Knopf,
   sowie Power- und Festplatten-LED
• 2x 120 mm-Lüfter optional (Rückseite und Seitenteil)
• 2x Öffnungen für Wasserkühlung (Rückseite)
• Abmessungen: 245 x 310 x 445 mm (H x B x T)
• Gewicht: 4,8 kg 
*
2.Außensicht:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erkennt hier, dass es sehr luftig ist und Platz für 2x 120mm Lüfter bietet.
Vorteil bei dem Gehäuse ist der nicht vorhandene Wärmestau, da beide Seiten offen ist und die Warmluft nicht auf andere Hardware wie bei normalen Towers üblich steigt.

*3.Innenleben:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schlitten macht einen soliden Eindruck und vereinfacht das Einbauen.
Auffällig sind die eingebauten Löcher für eine WAKÜ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist das Seitenteil mit der 120mm Lüfterhalterung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Platz für 4x 3.5", 2x 5.25" ist schon ne Menge für einen Cube und hinten der andere Lüfterslot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In genauer Betrachtung sieht man das schöne, verschweiste Aluminium und die 3.5" Schächte, die bereits Schaumstoff an den Seiten haben, um eventuelle Vibrationen zu vermeiden.
Mit oder ohne Schaumstoff, bringt nix. Die Festplatten sitzen fest durch die Thumbscrews.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Käfig ist gefährlich.
Wollte wie in der Einleitung die Thumbscrews entfernen um den HDD-Käfig zu entfernen, welcher eher mit dem Thumbscrew und dem Gehäuse verschweist ist, als mit den Fingern entkoppeln zu können.
Nicht einmal mit einem Kreuzschlitz.



*4.Einbau*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einbau ist leicht gemacht durch Thumbscrews
Festplatte in Aktion, man sieht, die Dämmung wird nicht viel bis gar nix bringen
Die HDD ist drüber.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider hängen Grafikkarten mit Überhöhe und können nicht installiert werden.
Das ist wohl bei allen Gehäusen mit Schlitten der Laster.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war wiederum ebenfalls nicht erwartet, die PSU blockiert den CPU Kühler
Schade, dann geht nur ein Towerkühler, bei dem die Lamellen seitwärts zur PSU ragen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Luftline vom Mainboard-PCB zur PSU beträgt gerade mal weniger als 7cm.
Da muss leider ein spezieller Kühler ran.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Höhe PCB zur PSU beträgt auch nur ca 11cm (Sockel nicht miteinberechnet, da ja es auch lästige Pushpins gibt)
Die Gestaltung des Kühlers wird wiederum außergewöhnlicher 



Im nachhinein hab ich den Platz für die Grafikkarte gemessen:
Das Case bringt 31cm! und wenn es dann mal solche epischen Karten mit Überlänge auftauchen, so kann man den Festplattenkäfig per Thumbscrew entfernen

Der Einbau der PCI Slot Karten ist simpel durch die Thumbscrews, leider ging der knapp bemessene Schlitten durch die Thumbscrews nicht mehr.
Hierbei muss man sich seperat Schrauben besorgen.


Der Einbau des Mainboards gestaltet sich simpel nur Schrauben.


*5.Vergleich Midi-Tower - Cube*

System:
Asus M4A785TD-M-EVO
AMD Sempron 140
2x1GB OCZ Reaper 1333 cl7
EKL Groß Clockner/
Scythe Ninja Mini
Gainward 9800GTX+/
Club 3D Radeon 4670​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man einen angenehmen Airflow bei normalen Cases und daneben das vom Temptation.

Temptation:
Die Lüfter sind alle nach innen eingebaut, da es nichts bringt, sie alle außen oder gemischt zu justieren.
Der Airflow ist regelreicht sinnfrei, sowie die Lüfteranordnung, da man einfach von einem Eck zweimal reinpustet, aber am andern Eck alles trocken lässt.
Ein dritter Lüfter hätte links locker reingepasst, um die Luft bei der Graka rauszublasen.

Temperaturen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ersten Test konnte ich wegschmeißen, da eine andere Graka und ein anderer CPU-Kühler im Midi-Gehäuse verbaut wurde.

Man sieht nun, dass trotz der Bescheidenheit des Airlflows die Temperaturen sich nur leicht verzerren.
Somit könnte man auch High-End-Komponenten mit besserem Kühler verbauen, oder eine WAKÜ, die hier besonders geeignet ist.
-Es sind Schlauchein- und ausgang verbaut.
-Unter dem Festplattenkäfig ist massig platz.
-An den Seiten kann man Radiatoren verbauen

*
6.Fazit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ich hab mich in das neue Case verliebt.
Es sieht hübsch aus und kühlt auch anständig.
Wenn es mal eine Revision gibt, bei der man wahrscheinlich einen normalen Tower einbauen kann, werde ich es ebenfalls testen.


----------



## kenji_91 (3. September 2009)

Platzhalter


----------



## kenji_91 (3. September 2009)

evtl. Platzhalter.
Bitte noch nix Posten.
THX
Bin grad zu Müde zum weitermachen 
schon spät und viel gearbeitet.


----------



## kenji_91 (4. September 2009)

OK.
Stellt mir nun Fragen hier über das Case, ich werde sie gerne beantworten.
Ich werden die Fragen und Antworten in meine Platzhalter posten.

Und wer nett ist, der schickt mir ne PM zusätzlich, da ich gerne soetwas gammeln lasse XD


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2009)

Ich muss dir leider eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen. Deine Bilder müssen alle verkleinert werden, da die maximale Breite im Forum nur 900 Pixel beträgt.

Ändere das bitte möglichst schnell.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## kenji_91 (5. September 2009)

-Kommentar Stop-
Bilder werden wie der Moderator will neu angepasst und hochgeladen bis Samstag Abend.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Hier darf trotzdem gerne gepostet werden. ^^

Es geht nur um das Layout des Forums, welches gerade auf kleinen Displays total zerschossen ist.


----------



## WEBHOUSE (9. September 2009)

kommen die bilder noch(einmal) ? ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. September 2009)

Würde da ein Towerkühler reinpassen? Evtl ein Cogage Truespirit oder ein Zalman 9500 LED oder so?
ich hab auch ziemliches Interresse an dem Case ^^
und wie sah letztendlich dein Airflow aus?


----------



## frEnzy (15. September 2009)

Lese ich das richtig? Ein Groß Clockner aufm Sempron????


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

In meiner Signatur, Stefans kleiner Rechner II kann man auch etwas zum Temptation lesen.
Ich war nicht sehr angetan von dem Gehäuse, ehrlich gesagt...


cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Würde da ein Towerkühler reinpassen? Evtl ein Cogage Truespirit oder ein Zalman 9500 LED oder so?
> ich hab auch ziemliches Interresse an dem Case ^^
> und wie sah letztendlich dein Airflow aus?



Komt aufs Board an bzw wo die CPU sitzt, unter Umständen ja.


----------



## kalgani (16. September 2009)

hab ich das richtig verstanden? grakas dürfen *31cm* lang sein???

hast aber nicht zufällig nen EK/HK-wasserkühler für die graka zur hand um zu schauen ob das von der höhe auch passt, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2009)

Naja, schau mal in mein Tagebuch, Stefans kleiner Rechner 2, eine 9800GTX+ passt ohne Modifikationen NICHT ins Temptation


----------



## Bluewater (9. Januar 2010)

Hi, auch ich habe das Gehäuse gekauft und kann die 9800gt ECO von Zotac empfehlen. Die Karte ist "nur" 4-7% langsamer als die normale 98er GT und verbraucht ca. 40% weniger Strom. Außerdem braucht die Karte keinen zusätzlichen 4 oder 6-Pin Stromadapter und sollte in der Regel weniger als 75W unter Last brauchen (für schwache Netzteile interessant). Die Karte passt perfekt in das Gehäuse und bietet sogar noch genug Platz. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist die 200er Reihe auch bald dran und kommt als ECO Version daher, wenn es das nicht schon geben sollte (bin nicht mehr ganz up to date). 

Eine Frage an die Besitzer des Temptations: Wie habt ihr eure 120mm Lüfter eingestellt? Beide raus, beide rein oder eins raus und das andere rein mit frischer Luft? Wie sind eure Temperaturen generell? 

Ich fahre hier mit einem Phenom II Black Edition 940 und bin im idle auf 35°C und unter Last auf 48-53°C. Ist das O.K ? 

Mein Asus M4A78-VM ist im idle auf 35-37°C und unter Last auf etwa 45°C. Ist auch das hier O.K ?

Die beiden 120mm Lüfter laufen mit 2000rpm. Einer raus (hinten) und der andere (an der Seite) frische Luft rein.

Greetings

Ich bin Batman.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2010)

Würd die beide raus nehmen, wobei das beim Temptation auch nix bringt, dank der Meshes.


----------



## Bluewater (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe noch vor mehr einzubauen. Zur Zeit jedoch, bringen die Lüfter wirklich nicht SO viel, da, wie du bereits sagtest, die warme Luft an den Seiten raus geht. Was bringt eigentlich diese Art von Lüfterbau? Der eine hinten saugt raus, okay, der andere jedoch, der direkt daneben an im Seitenbereich eingebaut wird, saugt rein. Saugt dann der hintere nicht sofort die kühle Luft raus? Welchen Sinn hat solch eine Lüftung? O,o Es wurde so in der Anleitung empfohlen. Ich überlege BEIDE nach innen zu richten, sodass sie beide nach innen "saugen".

Da kommen insgesamt 4 Festplatten und zwei DVD Laufwerke rein, deshalb die Kühlung. Sind die von mir oben genannten Temperaturen in Ordnung? Ich mache mir da Sorgen, da das System ja neu ist und angeblich (AMD) 62°C das max. für den 940er sein soll. 

Blue


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2010)

2 DVD LWs und was für Grafikkarten??

Bei HD4850 und ähnlich lang kannst das schon mal völlig vergessen.
Der gesamte Aufbau von dem Case ist nicht besonders gescheit.


----------



## RubySoho (9. April 2010)

Servus miteinander!
Bin neu hier wie ihr sehen könnt!
Deshalb erst mal ein HALLO an alle!
Hab mal ne Frage zum Temptation,hoffe der Post ist noch nicht zu alt um Antworten zu bekommen.
Hab in meinem Temptation 4 1,5 TB Platten drinnen.Was wahrscheinlich der Grund dafür ist das es so vibriert.Wollt mal fragen ob einer von euch auch das Problem hat,und wenn ja wie oder ob er es gelöst hat.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2010)

1. ists eh eine doofe Idee, da so viele Platten rein zu hauen, weil die nicht belüftet sind.
2. Gar nicht, höchstens durch einen Wechselrahmen, aber da gibts nur 2 5,25" Schächte.

Kurzum: kauf dir 'nen anderes Case


----------



## RubySoho (9. April 2010)

Glaubst du ne riesen Graka in so ein Ding zu Quetschen is besser?Naja....jeder wie er will!
Aber zurück zum Problem....
Von vorn gesehen sind die zwei rechten platten ja gut belüftet wenn man das Gitter zumachen würde.Mein Lüfter bläst nach innen.Bräuchte da nur ne Lösung für die linke Seite.Außerdem is in dem Ding ja nix drinnen außer Festplatten ein Netzteil und Board mit nem Schwachen Prozessor und 4Gb Ram.Keine Laufwerke.Is mein Ps3 Server.Funktioniert auch alles super,und sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.Nur das scheiss vibrieren nervt mich.Hab schon überall Moosgummi dazwischen gestopft.Hat nix geholfen.Die halterung für die Platten is echt ein Witz!Übrigens hab ich mir genau das Gehäuse gekauft weil es Platz für 4 Platten hat.Hab sonst keins gefunden.Hast du mal probiert die Laufwerks Schächte auszubauen?Die sind nicht verschraubt sondern genietet oder?

Gruß RubySoho


----------

